
Chance discovery brings quantum computing with standard microchips a step closer - furcyd
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/chance-discovery-brings-quantum-computing-using-standard-microchips-step-closer?rss=1
======
makerofspoons
Arxiv link:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.01086](https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.01086)

------
jpeg_hero
quantum annealing?

